# New HGVC Resort in Orlando



## rfb813 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is a news release on the latest HGVC resort:

ORLANDO, Fla.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--On March 20, 2007, a ceremonial groundbreaking marked the official start of construction of the third Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort in the thriving Orlando market. When completed, the new development will be Hilton's largest and most luxurious timeshare resort in Florida.
The new Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort will be operated by Hilton Grand Vacations Company, LLC the timeshare division of Hilton Hotels Corporation (NYSE: HLT - News). Upon the anticipated opening in January 2009, the resort will strengthen the company's existing Orlando portfolio: the 516-unit Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld International Center and the 440-unit Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive.

Projected to ultimately include 1,200 units, the first of seven planned phases will feature 141 superbly appointed one- and two-bedroom timeshare accommodations. Upon completion, the resort is designed to provide a spectacular setting featuring dramatic landscaping and walking paths, and extensive amenities including a super pool with interactive water features, full-service spa, poolside restaurant and bar, fitness center, deli and gift shop. The resort will be built on a 52-acre site within the sprawling master planned development of Midtown, a centrally located 214-acre project proposed to include a variety of upscale lakefront amenities including restaurants, boutiques, office space, and accommodations.

The official groundbreaking ceremony was hosted by Antoine Dagot, Executive Vice President, Hilton Hotels Corporation and President and CEO, Hilton Grand Vacations Company. According to Dagot, the new Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort will bring the Orlando vacation experience to the next level while perpetuating Hilton's leadership in the market.

"For more than 12 years, Hilton has recognized the significance of Orlando as one of the world's top vacation destinations through its commitment to develop extraordinary timeshare resorts here. The quality and success of our first two Club projects inspired the development of a third Orlando resort, and the new project is already receiving an enthusiastic response," said Dagot.

Dagot also noted the company's vision to create the ultimate setting for unforgettable vacations: "The property itself will offer an unsurpassed setting and distinctive amenities, the local attractions are simply the best in the world, and the adjoining Midtown development will offer our owners and guests immediate access to upscale restaurants and retail establishments."

The groundbreaking ceremony also featured presentations by Hilton Grand Vacations executives including: David Desforges, Senior Vice President and Chief Development Officer, who recognized the contributions of key project development resources; and Kim Robert Kreiger, Senior Vice President and Chief Club Officer, who acknowledged the tremendous satisfaction of Club Members with the quality of the Hilton Grand Vacations Club resorts and the unique benefits of the Club membership program.

Among the honored guests were the reigning Miss Florida, Allison Kreiger; and participants in the "Vacations for Vets" program. Since 2006, Hilton Grand Vacations has partnered with the American Resort Development Association (ARDA) to offer the Vacations for Vets program. Through this initiative, Hilton Grand Vacations works with liaisons at the Walter Reed Army Medical Center to provide complimentary vacation accommodations for U.S. military personnel recovering from injuries sustained while serving our country. Hilton timeshare owners have supported this initiative by donating their ClubPoints (the "currency" of Hilton Grand Vacations Club) to help make available luxury resort stays for wounded service members - providing these veterans an opportunity to relax and enjoy vacation time with their families.

Hilton Grand Vacations Company, LLC (HGVC) is a division of Hilton Hotels Corporation (NYSE: HLT - News), recognized as the leading global hospitality company. Headquartered in Orlando, Florida, Hilton Grand Vacations develops, markets and operates a system of brand name, high-quality vacation ownership resorts in select vacation destinations. The company also manages two innovative club membership programs, Hilton Grand Vacations Club® and The Hilton Club®, providing exclusive exchange, leisure travel and reservation services for 114,000 Club Members


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 23, 2007)

Although Scottsdale, Hilton Head/Myrtle Beach, Nassau/Carribean, Whistler or a North Western Ski Location (Vermont, Quebec etc.) would have been nice... I guess we can't complain with the cost of Airfare to Orlando!


----------



## gshipley (Mar 23, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> Although Scottsdale, Hilton Head/Myrtle Beach, Nassau/Carribean, Whistler or a North Western Ski Location (Vermont, Quebec etc.) would have been nice... I guess we can't complain with the cost of Airfare to Orlando!



If Hilton were to open a myrtle beach resort I would buy an additional 7000 points.  For some reason, I don't see that happening anytime soon.

--
gshipley


----------



## ricoba (Mar 23, 2007)

I know it's redundant for us to complain about HGVC only building in 3 areas, Orlando, Vegas & Hawaii. But at least they are upfront about it and we know what their plans are...even though we may not like them 

It's also good to note their new venture into NYC, which will be a great place to visit and stay in a HGVC.  As well a year or so ago there was discussion about a HGVC in Bermuda at Michael Douglas's hotel Ariel Sands, then there is the new joint venture with Grand Pacific for the Marbissa as well as the Club Intrawest connection.

Speaking of the Club Intrawest, does any one know if we can use it for Open Season?


----------



## cds62 (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anybody know where the new property is located?


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 26, 2007)

cds62 said:


> Does anybody know where the new property is located?




It's on Palm Parkway between 535 and Turkey Lake Road (on the northwest side of the street). It's in a large undeveloped (so far) area not far from the Lake Buena Vista Residence Inn.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 26, 2007)

dvc_john said:


> Turkey Lake Road



Now there would be an interesting name for the new property:

The Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Turkey Lake!   

Who says HGVC isn't building at any _new_ locations!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2008)

drove by this site this afternoon...snapped a pic of the construction...looks like a HUGE property!

its about a mile or so down from westgate villas on turkey lake rd

I stopped by the "preview center" which is the only completed construction on the whole property...however after introducing myself and position...I was told they didnt have any brochures to give me about the property.

not quite sure what the point of a preview center was with no handouts :/

when i find my camera ill post the pic.


----------



## dvc_john (May 12, 2008)

I drove by it last week also.

I wonder when they will announce an opening date, and when they will start taking reservations.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 12, 2008)

I think they are currently calling it  HGVC  Ruby Lake

Here is a link to the resorts webisite.  Ruby Lake site map


----------



## Talent312 (May 12, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> [ I ] drove by this site this afternoon...snapped a pic of the construction...looks like a HUGE property!  Its about a mile or so down from westgate villas on turkey lake rd
> I stopped by the "preview center" which is the only completed construction on the whole property...however after introducing myself and position...I was told they didnt have any brochures to give me about the property.
> [I'm] not quite sure what the point of a preview center was with no handouts :/



Whatever they name it, calling the area "Midtown" seems appropriate 'cuz its in the /middle/ of nowhere.  As for dropping by the "preview center," I'm surprised that they didn't try to rope you into a sales session.  I thought it strange that when I was there for an "owners update," that they didn't try to sell me a unit there, but instead pushed International  Drive.


----------



## linsj (May 12, 2008)

When I did an owners' update in February, they shuttled me over to this property and tried to upsell me to Ruby Lake. The good part about this new property is that it will be the same points schedule as most of the current properties instead of the greatly inflated one.


----------



## dvc_john (May 13, 2008)

That's funny!

When I did and owner's update at the Ruby Lake location last winter, they didn't try to sell me Ruby Lake, but rather tried to sell me the new Waikoloa Kingsland!


----------



## Kola (May 13, 2008)

Any idea if this new HGVC resort will be affiliated with II and/or made available via smaller exchange copanies ?

K.


----------



## ricoba (May 13, 2008)

Kola said:


> Any idea if this new HGVC resort will be affiliated with II and/or made available via smaller exchange copanies ?
> 
> K.




HGVC trades with RCI & SFX.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2008)

pic of the construction progress


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2008)

note these were the only two buildings under construction...there is a MASSIVE cleared area where they could perhaps fit 10 more of these...but no signs of any foundations or work progressing anywhere else...just dirt.

This was taken from the preview center...zoom works pretty well on this new camera!


----------



## PigsDad (May 13, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> note these were the only two buildings under construction...there is a MASSIVE cleared area where they could perhaps fit 10 more of these...but no signs of any foundations or work progressing anywhere else...just dirt.


If you look at the master site plan from the link above, you will see they are planning for a total of seven buildings.  It looks like they will have a main pool complex, along with five additional pools.  Looks huge!

Kurt


----------



## Bill4728 (May 14, 2008)

Is it just me, or does two  - 12 story buildings  just not seem like a great TS resort? I like low rise TS except were that isn't practical. (Like NYC or downtown Boston.)  The buildings at HGVC seaworld (~5-6 stories) were about a big as I like to see a resort TS building.


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Is it just me, or does two  - 12 story buildings  just not seem like a great TS resort? I like low rise TS except were that isn't practical. (Like NYC or downtown Boston.)  The buildings at HGVC seaworld (~5-6 stories) were about a big as I like to see a resort TS building.



It's not just you, Bill.  I totally agree.  I much prefer low rise timeshare resorts.  

Steve


----------



## MadDawg (May 14, 2008)

gshipley said:


> If Hilton were to open a myrtle beach resort I would buy an additional 7000 points.  For some reason, I don't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> --
> gshipley



Or Hilton Head or Charleston...  Charleston would be great...  that's just a fantastic town.

I suppose there is so much demand in Orlando that they need 3 properties there....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2008)

Love the Hiltons and so glad they are building more.   Orlando is the perfect place.


----------



## Kola (May 15, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Love the Hiltons and so glad they are building more.   Orlando is the perfect place.



Sure, because of excess supply Orlando is, and will remain for many years, a *perfect place * to get inexpensive surplus weeks marketed as Getaways, Escapes, Bonus, or whatever name they decide to call it just to get somebody's spare dollars. I would include Las Vegas on the list of such perfect places with many surplus T/S weeks to burn. Sure, with free time to travel, I just love these heavily discounted weeks in quality resorts be they Hilton's, Marriott's or whatever !:whoopie:  
K.


----------

